
What America’s immigrants looked like when they arrived on Ellis Island - goodJobWalrus
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/24/what-americas-immigrants-looked-like-when-they-arrived-on-ellis-island/
======
guan
Another interesting piece I read recently on Ellis Island, and why, contrary
to common misconception, immigrants’ names were not generally changed at Ellis
Island:

[http://www.nypl.org/blog/2013/07/02/name-changes-ellis-
islan...](http://www.nypl.org/blog/2013/07/02/name-changes-ellis-island)

------
stonetomb
I find it interesting how most of the women posses masculine facial structure
while the men appear fairly normal (aside from cultural dress, makeup (or lack
of), and hair styles). I wonder what selection bias was at play or perhaps
self-selection.

